# Quilt number 3.



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

This is for grand daughter due in April. I finished piecing a couple days ago and have started the quilting. Not sure if I can technically call it quilting though cause I basically sew around the shape, but this is what this Nana can do. Maybe one day I can get confident enough to make those quilting design stitches. No, I don't know what its called, just know it is pretty swirly stitches throughout the blanket. Its a Gentleman's Fancy block found on quilterscache.com. I love that site! I used a blue and then a tealish blue green to frame the pink, but it doesn't show up well in the picture. In fact very subtle when looking at the quilt in person. I may have actually gone too subtle, but it is what it is. New baby will be sharing a room with her big sis, so wanted to keep the same fabric colors in the one i just finished for big sis and this one, but have different block patterns. Pink, grey, teal and blues.


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

This is a picture I took before I sewed the blocks together but you can see the fabric colors and design a little better.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Very pretty!!


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

dmm1976 said:


> Very pretty!!


Thank you!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Very nice!! Love the colors together.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Beautiful!!! It will be the next family heirloom.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

You should join the quilting block swaps.
Excellent work by the way.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

What she said!! Join! ☝


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Lovely colour arrangement and pattern. Your grandaughter's parents will be so pleased!


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

I asked hunny if we could make a Joann's stop while we were in town cause I needed batting. Then sweet talked him into a butterfly stencil for quilting the boarder. This will be a first attempt at making real quilting for me. Figured I'll either love or hate. . . wait and see. Finally finished the top and sewed the bottom with matching boarder. I like to use double batting. One for top and one for bottom. Going to try my hand on the back side to see how it goes. If I like, I will be a real quilt







er when I finally get around doing one for us.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I love those fabrcs together. You have an eye. I have to look at patterns and Pinterest lol


----------

